# kitchen cabinet cherry - how to touch up finish



## ronwestlund (Dec 27, 2011)

I have beautiful cherry cabinets in my kitchen. They are in need of some serious touch up. The cabinet maker purchased the doors and drawer fronts and I believe that he spray finished them in his shop before installation. What is best method for me to touch up the finish? Mosthly around the corners, top of door, etc. Probably a good cleaning would be half the battle but no doubt that an application of a high quality finish that would blend nicely without requiring me to apply to the entire door would be preferable. Many thanks for your advice


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ronwestlund said:


> I have beautiful cherry cabinets in my kitchen. They are in need of some serious touch up. The cabinet maker purchased the doors and drawer fronts and I believe that he spray finished them in his shop before installation. What is best method for me to touch up the finish? Mosthly around the corners, top of door, etc. Probably a good cleaning would be half the battle but no doubt that an application of a high quality finish that would blend nicely without requiring me to apply to the entire door would be preferable. Many thanks for your advice


Please include pictures/types of cleaners used and to be used for further cleaning/ types and names of polishes you have used on them [pledge, endust,etc.] and if possible, ask your cabinet shop what type of finish was applied OK? Then proper answers can much easier be obtained. :yes:

Sincerely,

chemmy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ronwestlund said:


> I have beautiful cherry cabinets in my kitchen. They are in need of some serious touch up. The cabinet maker purchased the doors and drawer fronts and I believe that he spray finished them in his shop before installation. What is best method for me to touch up the finish? Mosthly around the corners, top of door, etc. Probably a good cleaning would be half the battle but no doubt that an application of a high quality finish that would blend nicely without requiring me to apply to the entire door would be preferable. Many thanks for your advice


 







What you are describing are common problems with stained/finished woodwork. Without pictures, and any other details, there are simple methods used which at times are employed when the type of finish is unknown.

I would first wipe down the areas to be repaired, with mineral spirits, or denatured alcohol. You'll see right away with whatever you use whether its removing the finish and not just any contamination, such as dirt or grease. 

An easy touch up mix would be a clear oil base varnish, pigmented oil base stain, and mineral spirits (or VM&P Naptha for a faster dry). Damaged areas might need some sanding if there are sharp edges from worn or missing topcoat. 

It's important to make a mix that is very thin, as adding a fairly viscous repair may show just because of its thickness. You can pick from a variety of oil base colors, and with some experimenting add in small parts of the stain to a medium of varnish. Then add the solvent to thin the mix. In doing this keep checking the color to get a shade that will match as best as you can. The mix should be thinned enough to carry the color, and not to look like a blob of finish on top of a finish. 

Use a small natural bristle brush, a good one like a badger hair brush to feather on the mix, and draw it out as thin as possible. For holes and gouges, you can use shellac sticks and a small putty knife, or popsicle stick. The shellac sticks come in a variety of colors and get heated and melted to the point of being soft, and will fill cracks and recesses nicely. 

For very small holes, like nail holes, you can use blending fill crayons, also available in many colors. These aren't crayola crayons, but some look like them. Color fill putties are also available in small jars and can be mixed to vary the shade. With those you simply force into the hole or crack and then wipe off with a lint free cloth. Repairing finishes may require some experimenting until you get a fix that is acceptable.













 







.


----------



## ronwestlund (Dec 27, 2011)

Many thanks!! I have been cleaning with 10 to 1 vinegar mix over the years. These are natural cherry. No stain. I believe the cabinet maker sprayed with varnish when they were finished 9 yrs ago.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ronwestlund said:


> Many thanks!! I have been cleaning with 10 to 1 vinegar mix over the years. These are natural cherry. No stain. I believe the cabinet maker sprayed with varnish when they were finished 9 yrs ago.


Should be an easy fix. Lightly sand with 320x with the grain. Just use a clear oil base varnish thinned. It may have to be darkened slightly. Make a sample, or try on an inconspicuous place.












 







.


----------

